# Revamped Cedar Falls Raceway now a TKO road course in North Jersey



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Just finished this setup in North Jersey. It's a 4x16 TKO road course with a centerline of 65 ft. Trackmate timing. Decent amt of pit space in a seperate room. Looking for racers interested in pancake car racing with the possibility of stock 440x2 racing as well. PM or email me if interested and I'll forward the details. I'm retired, so if anyone's in the Litlte Falls, NJ area and looking to run some laps or benchtalk, please contact me through HT! Thanks for the read!! 

Dominic


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty cool track
I like the turn that overhangs the edge!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd love to come. But I'm supposed to be doing some work on my 22x20 tent in my yard. I have some guys supposedly coming to help .If anything changes I'll reach right out to you Dom. Is Johnny heading to you??? If he is I can gotcha ride with him. 

Sweet layout. It looks like a blast!!


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Joe!

Not sure about John...he said not to count him out but may not come..grandcheapskate, aka Joe, and 4 others from my area are coming for sure. John's actually the person who told me to reach out to you. There will definitely be a race coming in march...I'll let you know the date in advance. Take care.

Dom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Absolutely Dom! 

Always down for some laps!!

What kind of rules foe the dash and the AW? Wide, narrow? Double flange? What's ur pleasure?l


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

alpink said:


> pretty cool track
> I like the turn that overhangs the edge!


Thanks, Al.. by design the track's supposed to have support under it. I'm using an existing table and just got lazy with the extra carpentry! It's a quick way for me to get racing! I like the elevation but the cliff, not so much!! If you ever get out this way, you're welcome to stop in and shot the slot breeze and take a few laps.
Dom


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

alpink said:


> pretty cool track
> I like the turn that overhangs the edge!


Me too, that is a neat feature. Looks great!


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Absolutely Dom!
> 
> Always down for some laps!!
> 
> What kind of rules foe the dash and the AW? Wide, narrow? Double flange? What's ur pleasure?l


Joe, been busy w finishing touches. I'll get you the rule set in a bit. Basically, it's an echorr ss car only instead of limiting to aurora, we allow the use of autoworld and dash 3 lam chassis.

Dominic


----------

